# Muscle Soreness and Muscle Growth (“BROSCIENCE” REVEALED!)



## BigSwolePump (Jul 21, 2017)

I am a big fan of this guy. Jeff Cavaliere is a Physical Therapist that shows a scientific standpoint coupled with his years of training on different ways to train. I have followed him for years.

Thought this was a good training piece.


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 21, 2017)

I've really enjoyed his videos as well in the past.
About a year ago I actually wrote to them after an injury.
It didn't take long at all and I got an email back. We bounced a couple more back and forth. I really appreciated that they made time to answer me, and listen as well as they did.
I swear of his videos that I've watched he always has at least one marker in his hand, and half the time in an effort to discuss a specific muscle he ends up marking with them all over his body.
Hi energy kinda guy, easy and fun to watch.


----------



## bsw5 (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks for the video.  I watched a lot of his videos last night at work.


----------



## Jin (Jul 22, 2017)

So, DOMS comes only from/primarily from the eccentric phase? 

Dude has a great physique but put a hoodie on him and you probably can't tell he lifts.


----------



## Atom1 (Jul 22, 2017)

This guy has some excellent stuff. Used one of his techniques to increase my bench and to get better definition in my traps.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 22, 2017)

Good video. Seems like a pretty smart guy.


----------



## Beezy (Jul 22, 2017)

I used his video to help with my shoulder. He's a smart guy. 
His set with C.T. was funny too.


----------



## Beezy (Jul 22, 2017)

https://youtu.be/HQZZCPAC3fk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 22, 2017)

Important to remember u will not get as sore on gear .


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 22, 2017)

Beezy said:


> https://youtu.be/HQZZCPAC3fk


 That tricep gauntlet is brutal. I have seen every CT video on the net and I have yet to see anyone make that look easy.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 22, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Important to remember u will not get as sore on gear .


I still get sore every single workout


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 22, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I still get sore every single workout


i don't feel shit when I'm on


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 22, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> i don't feel shit when I'm on


I trained my arms so hard yesterday that when I got in truck, I got a muscle spasm in my bicep just from putting it in drive lol. I had to use my left arm to push my right arm back while screaming like a sacrificed virgin. There are times that I leave the gym shaking so bad, I look like I have Parkinsons, like I totally destroyed my CNS. Good Times.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 22, 2017)

Nice video.  Never heard of the dude before, but I'm interested in checking out more of his stuff.
Thanks for sharing, BSP.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 22, 2017)

I spent a couple hours last night watching his videos.  It was like eating popcorn.  Good stuff.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 22, 2017)

I like how he shows there's more than one way to do things. Science might prove this to be the most effective way but that doesn't mean other options don't work and that goes with a lot of science studies


----------



## ReconMarine (Jul 22, 2017)

I watch this guy too. Got turned on to his videos about a year ago.  I was doing my cardio Thursday and saw a guy doing the sore in six bicep workout and thought..."that fukker has been watching Athlean X". It was funny that I recognized that some dude at the gym was doing shit from Youtube.  I thought man I've been watching too many Youtube videos.


----------



## nextstepgainz (Nov 20, 2017)

This guy has grate vids specially if you are new to working out and want to understand proper form. His ab workouts are insane try getting through one of them.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2017)

Wow, thanks for the link/heads up. Been watching them for awhile now tonight- guy is very knowledgeable!! 

Thats why i loved my trainer/rehab. Im an info geek, cant get enough- ever!! So when they get into the nitty gritty of the hows/whys i begin to chub a lil


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 23, 2017)

IHI said:


> Wow, thanks for the link/heads up. Been watching them for awhile now tonight- guy is very knowledgeable!!
> 
> Thats why i loved my trainer/rehab. Im an info geek, cant get enough- ever!! So when they get into the nitty gritty of the hows/whys i begin to chub a lil



I subscribed to him a while ago. I learn something new in every video.


----------



## Beezy (Nov 23, 2017)

I swear that dude should be 85 years old with all that knowledge and wisdom


----------



## BrutesorGods (Nov 26, 2017)

Good vid! Watching this video has saved my shoulder too. Now I can sleep on my side without waking up with a wrecked shoulder


----------

